# How did you find TBT?



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

So, how did you guys find TBT? 
Did you join the moment you discovered it?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

DEERRRRR.


WHo wouldn't? YOU'RE HERE!! 

<small>(sarcasm)</small>


----------



## Caleb (Feb 15, 2009)

i joined like a month after i first saw it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2009)

I joined when I first saw it, and I was searching AC designs (don't know why) And I foun TehBehTee


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

i typed coffee in google and i got you then started to look at it, i joined the day i saw it (my birthday :O )


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> i typed coffee in google and i got you then started to look at it, i joined the day i saw it (my birthday :O )


Are you serious?!? XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Website affiliation.
Took me like a year to finally get around to joining.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Website affiliation.
> Took me like a year to finally get around to joining.


LOL That's you all over Drag.


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw it on Storms youtube channel then clicked the links! I joined right after...


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

yup after 1 of storms video i decided to join but i wasnt very active the first weeks =P


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Toon][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Website affiliation.
> Took me like a year to finally get around to joining.


LOL That's you all over Drag.[/quote]What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw one of storms u-tube videos myself, and joined the next day figureing great way to meet people..


----------



## Vivi (Feb 15, 2009)

I found it on the youtube page


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell does that even mean?[/quote]you know... 



> Are you serious?!? XD


my sarcasm is awesome 
i just saw storms youtube vid


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know... 



> Are you serious?!? XD


my sarcasm is awesome 
i just saw storms youtube vid
[/quote]I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Feb 15, 2009)

I joined right away when I saw the advertisement video. I wanted friends on my character. That's why I joined here xD I got my email wrong when I first joined >.<


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2009)

Google.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you mean.[/quote]i don't know either, i was just bored

I'm guessing thick headed


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

The InvisionFree directory when this was still an Invision board.


----------



## lilypad (Feb 16, 2009)

In July I heard that there was animal crossing coming out for the wii, so I got excited and researched anything I could about it hoping to learn more. I found Storm's youtube page and it had a lot of information. So once he put the link of the bell tree on he videos, I looked around at all the forums but didn't join because I didn't have accf yet. Once I got accf for christmas, I joined that very day


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

Lawls funneh story accually.

My sister [dawnzi] found it.. somehow.. and everyday she'd be likee "gabby look at this! Do you want to join?"

And i'd reply "Um, no it's a waste of my time.. so STOP asking already!"

Then, my sister showed meh something, i dont exactly remember what, and i signed up.

Now im hooked xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 16, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> In July I heard that there was animal crossing coming out for the wii, so I got excited and researched anything I could about it hoping to learn more. I found Storm's youtube page and it had a lot of information. So once he put the ]Mine is similar to yours but not quite.
> 
> I got bored so I was looking at some AC videos on youtube and came across storm's page. I subscribed to him and then saw the ad. video and then I joined. xD
> 
> [LOL gabs I remember dawnzi xD well at least you joined! <3]


----------



## Nigel (Feb 16, 2009)

Topic title changed to suit topic! >= |


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 16, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Topic title changed to suit topic! >= |


Aaw c'mon Nigel, put a smile on that face ^.^


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 16, 2009)

I  found it from another forum, people kept saying I'm from TBT... So I finally found here.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 16, 2009)

I really forgot how i joined..... XD


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 16, 2009)

i was searching the web for accf forums and i found this one and i stayed because it had a lot of people already and their were good forum setups and yea i was just surfin the web when i found this.


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 16, 2009)

I knew about it for like 2 months, but I was to lazy to type it in! Ha ha ha ha.
Found out about it from Youtube.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2009)

I was looking in Joe's window and I saw him on it so I joined.


----------



## SunnyE (Feb 16, 2009)

Saw Nikoking posting about it on another site.


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2009)

storms youtube is what made me join, although i probably would have joined anyways, I was looking for a good AC site.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>= )

I can't remember how I found TBT. It was so long ago.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 16, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I was looking in Joe's window and I saw him on it so I joined.


Sounds just like you nintenmad xD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess whos window Im looking in now  ^_^  ^_^  ^_^


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw a youtube video which lead me to want CF. Once I got CF for Christmas I made an account.


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2009)

i was on this AC site and i had a like to it's Forums, so click and; PHOOOF there it was !
so i joined, looked around, posted something not so interesting and WHOPPA i found the auction section and i was like WHOOOOOA so i decided to come back some more because it was like so OOOOOOH, _ and that's how I ended up on the tbt forums_

and then an elephant walked by and closed the book with his trunk and it sounded like; TOOOOOOOOOOOT

the end


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya i was chating with storm the day he announced the bell tree for cityfolk and he showed me the link. I did'nt join but my friend Tyler told of someone really rude on TBT name coffebean and i wanted to post about how he is not rude. It would'nt let me so i had to join!

True Story True Story!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 16, 2009)

That was beautiful Rene * Tears*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2009)

I was looking for how to get a bell tree in WW, and it just so happened I came across this place.


----------



## JJH (Feb 16, 2009)

I was pulled here by the force of Dee Aef's awesomeness.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 16, 2009)

I was watching Storms videos from July I think and I didn't join untill Nov 9th.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 16, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Ya i was chating with storm the day he announced the bell tree for cityfolk and he showed me the ]That made me LOL.
> And I'm a girl. XD


----------



## djman900 (Feb 16, 2009)

youtube


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 16, 2009)

Youtube and yes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 16, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Youtube and yes.


Wow. I barely noticed. I joined the same day as Coffee lol..


----------



## Anna (Feb 16, 2009)

On Storms youtube


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 16, 2009)

Storm was liek "HAI JOIN MUH SITE" so I was like sure.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 16, 2009)

Found it via Smash Camp.


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 16, 2009)

accityfolk channel,
I was a guest for a week before signing up


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 16, 2009)

... Ermm ...

Google.


----------



## xaviar (Feb 16, 2009)

Google


----------



## bud (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I found TBT when I was searching for info for Animal Crossing. Then I found here! First time I didn't join, then second time I thought: " I should join 'cause it's a place where I talk about Animal Crossing with other fans of the series" And here I am now ^_^


----------



## Miranda (Feb 16, 2009)

I found TBT looking for ACCF stuff on Google, I came here and joined when I found it! <3


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 16, 2009)

I was searching online to try and get some friend codes and then TBT was the first listing on Google. It took a couple of days but I eventually joined shortly after I found it. =P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I signed up for The Bell Guard at Nsider and to be in it you were highly recommended to join TBT. Glad I did.


----------



## Glisten (Feb 19, 2009)

In order, I found windfyre, I found the channel, I finally decided to join here (even though there still isn't a music player)... I would like to thank the people who are usually on there for there be a reason to stay on the channel otherwise, I would not have joined.


----------



## Will (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i Searched Animal Crossing in YouTube and accityfolk's channel came up and in his videos it said join The Bell Tree, so I did.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 19, 2009)

Glisten said:
			
		

> In order, I found windfyre, I found the channel, I finally decided to join here (even though there still isn't a music player)... I would like to thank the people who are usually on there for there be a reason to stay on the channel otherwise, I would not have joined.


You're welcome <3 XD


----------



## K-Dog (Feb 19, 2009)

My cousin Tom told me about it and I joined like a month afterward.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe this link says it all.


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Feb 19, 2009)

i found this looking for videos of animalcrossing i join straight after


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 19, 2009)

Google My friend.

I joined a month after I saw it.  <__<


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 19, 2009)

i joined cuz gabby showed it to me....
and i knew about like a few days before i joined...

^-^


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 19, 2009)

i learned about it from the youtube channel...and signed up like a week after i was on the site...actually..more like 5 days


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 19, 2009)

i joined becuase i saw that accityfolk on youtube had a bunch of vids so i subscribed to hiim and then like a month later he had an add for this site... there werent very many people on then but it got pretty crowded now which is good


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2009)

_Topic Moved: The Bell Tree HQ._


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 19, 2009)

I typed www.accityfolk.com

And it redirected me here.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw it on storms Youtube channel like... in November of 08'. I didn't join till January though.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw it on storms Youtube channel like... in November of 08'. I didn't join till January though.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 19, 2009)

A friend.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

Got fed up with how strict AXA and ACC were, so I went in search of a less restrictive and more mature Animal Crossing forum... I got half of what I wanted.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

Youtube.


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2009)

ACAC


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

I found it through YouTube when watching one of the videos that eventually convinced me to buy the game.


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 19, 2009)

random web surfing


----------



## Placktor (Feb 19, 2009)

Goo-Gile


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well my brother had his account then he made me an account.


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

i can't recall...


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 26, 2009)

YT.

Pretty glad I did find this place.

Cause I'm like... wanted? xD


----------



## spector1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i joined a day after finding it


----------



## Fontana (Feb 26, 2009)

On youtube.


----------



## agentlink3612 (Feb 26, 2009)

i was on youtube, and there was a vid saying like join TBT, the best AC website evaahh!


----------



## crakgenius (Feb 26, 2009)

I found TBT after searching for a place to sell my turnips.  I had invested about 200k in them and our town's stalk market pretty much bottomed out (we hit 31 that week).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it was actually stormcommander who invited me. He was a mod/admin? on smash camp. Good times... CABIN 4 FTW!


----------



## Princess (Feb 26, 2009)

strikingmatches  does not remember


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I found out from my friend adrian on ACCF. He told me too check i5t out so i did and now im known as the TBT Rip-Off.....HOOORAYYYY! So u can blam him for all this. (me joining TBT)


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 23, 2009)

by going on youtube and watchin p... animal crossing videos


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut bout me? where luv 4 me?


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

www.youtube.com

I dont think ne of u hav heard of it


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 23, 2009)

pretty much youtube... like a lot of other people here


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2009)

From one of storm's videos. =)
I joined right after, then wasn't active at all for almost 3 months. >_<


----------



## scrunch (Mar 24, 2009)

A friend showed me this site... xP   

Thank ZhaR for bringing me to this site...


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 24, 2009)

I was on Youtube watching Animal Crossing videos and saw something called The Bell Tree and right when I heard you can connect to the internet with people I joined. ( It was right after I got my wi-fi )


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 24, 2009)

youtube


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 24, 2009)

i saw one of storms videos on youtube, and clicked myself to TBT.

i joined right after i saw it


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to be in AC4LIFE and i had heard of TBT , later i saw a video and at the end it said join the bell tree and i remembered my times in AC4L and joined


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 25, 2009)

i saw it on youtube and joined the same day.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 25, 2009)

i joined 1 month 1 week after i saw it. ;O


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 25, 2009)

i found it off stormcommanders youtube channel


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 28, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> From one of storm's videos. =)
> I joined right after, then wasn't active at all for almost 3 months. >_<


same here.


----------



## chloeedgar (Mar 28, 2009)

I was just looking for an ac forum ;p


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 28, 2009)

youtube


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2009)

ACAC.


----------

